# Wie sieht es mit dem dmg aus?



## rey54 (16. September 2008)

Hallo,
da der entscheidende tag immer näher rückt und ich mich nun für einen weißen löwen entschieden habe, woltle ich fragen wie es mit dem dmg aussieht?? wie ist er ein zuschätze? oder doch eher die rolle des supporters?

ebenfalls finde cih den fpad des wächters sehr interresant, hat wer erfahrungen wie dieser sich spielt?


----------



## Dadeldi (16. September 2008)

rey54 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> da der entscheidende tag immer näher rückt und ich mich nun für einen weißen löwen entschieden habe, woltle ich fragen wie es mit dem dmg aussieht?? wie ist er ein zuschätze? oder doch eher die rolle des supporters?
> 
> ebenfalls finde cih den fpad des wächters sehr interresant, hat wer erfahrungen wie dieser sich spielt?




Nun ich bin nun lvl 7  und bin sehr zufrieden, Mein Löwe und ich machen genug Schaden um (bisher) problemlos klarzukommen. Ich persönlich werde den weg des Jägers einschlagen. Er ist relativ schwer einzuschätzen da es darauf ankommt wie Dumit ihm spielst......greift Ihr zu zweit an ? Greift der Löwe jemanden an und du auch ? ist sein verhalten passiv, beschützermodus oder agressiv ? Ich kann noch nicht alzuviel sagen , aber das was ich bisher gesehen habe gefällt mir sehr gut.


----------



## rey54 (17. September 2008)

ich würde gern mit meinem löwen zusammen ein target angreifen, dazu eignet sich aj auch der pfad des jägers, aber ich denke das man auch mit dem pfad des wächters sehr guten dmg machen kann


----------



## Geige (3. Oktober 2008)

mal ne frage an erfahrene WL´s:
ist der pfad des wächters im 1on1 gut zu gebrauchen?
Der pfad des jägers ist im mom ja ziemlich "mainstream" aber,da
das pet verbuggt ist ist dieser im rvr kaum zu spielen!


----------



## Hayas (5. Oktober 2008)

Geige schrieb:


> mal ne frage an erfahrene WL´s:
> ist der pfad des wächters im 1on1 gut zu gebrauchen?
> Der pfad des jägers ist im mom ja ziemlich "mainstream" aber,da
> das pet verbuggt ist ist dieser im rvr kaum zu spielen!




hmm wächter hab ich bisher noch nicht im rvr ausgetestet, aber beim questen macht mir die katze deutlich zu wenig rums bums, da lass ich lieber den kater tanken, der hält zwar nicht so viel aus wie ich, jedoch gehen die mobs wesentlich schneller down und im rvr isses auch ganz schick wenn du halt in bewegung bist und deinen gegner immer schön mit den styles von der seite oder hinten attackierst....meiner meinung nach^^

mfg

hayas


----------



## Geige (6. Oktober 2008)

k danke!


----------



## XxX Shade XxX (7. Oktober 2008)

Ich sag nur 

Lvl 11 - 21k DMG in 9:46 mins( erster mit 4k vorsprung vor nem Firemage) - Khaine Szenario


BÄÄÄÄÄMMM

;-)


----------



## Vesariilya (11. Oktober 2008)

XxX schrieb:


> Ich sag nur
> 
> Lvl 11 - 21k DMG in 9:46 mins( erster mit 4k vorsprung vor nem Firemage) - Khaine Szenario
> 
> ...



Also, Ich gebe Ihm schoneinmal Recht, der Schaden ist beim Weißen Löwen richtig hoch, allerdings....

Es ist auch eine Frage was für ein Ziel du dir aussuchst. Ich bin jetzt Rang 29 und mache an:
Platte aka Tanks
100 Schaden normal
200 Schaden Kritisch

Mittlere Rüstung, Nahkämpfer usw
200 Normal
400 Kritisch

Zauberer / Heiler
400 Normal
600 Kritisch

Naja und das recht schnell, einziger Haken, man muss überleben mitten im Schlachtgetümmel. Dazu kommt natürlich noch der Schaden den der Löwe macht. Dazu muss ich sagen das ich auf Jagen getrimmt bin und meine Beute verfolge wenn es nötig ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gibt im Pfad des Jägers eine Sprungattacke, die zwar ein wenig Verbuggt ist, jedoch in dem Scenario von Tor Anroc mir schon oft das Leben gerettet hat und für so manche Verwirrung unter den Gegnern sorgt, wenn du aufeinmal anstatt der 50 Meter Abstand, mitten in Ihren Reihen stehst. 

Ab 30 soll der Schaden wohl, extremst steigen, da du dann ein "Flächen" Nahkämpfer wirst. Das bedeutet das du sehr viel Schaden an mehreren Zielen machst.

Mein Tip: Pick dir Zauberer / Heiler raus, und die Gegenstücke der Zerstörung, dann wirst du eine Menge Schaden machen und dich gut behaupten können im Schlachtfeld. Wichtig ist natürlich das auch du geheilt wirst. Die Weißen Löwen werden zu oft unterschätzt.

LG Carumel


----------



## Geige (11. Oktober 2008)

hab leider schon öfters gehört,dass der Löwe an sich
leider nicht wirklich mitskaliert kann mir das vl jem sagen?

wenn´s so ist sollte das unbedingt geändert werden um 
ihn auch später konkurenzfähig zu halten!


----------



## Vesariilya (11. Oktober 2008)

Geige schrieb:


> hab leider schon öfters gehört,dass der Löwe an sich
> leider nicht wirklich mitskaliert kann mir das vl jem sagen?
> 
> wenn´s so ist sollte das unbedingt geändert werden um
> ihn auch später konkurenzfähig zu halten!



Der Schaden vom Löwen skaliert geringfügig mit, sowie das ich dir versichern kann das du definitiv konkurenzfähig bist

lg


----------



## Geige (11. Oktober 2008)

dank dir für die info =D


----------



## Stigma1986 (12. Oktober 2008)

Meine Erfahrungen beziehen sich bis Rang 22.

Der Löwe macht definitiv ne Menge Schaden. Im BG bin ich meistens im Dmg-Ranking auf Platz 1 oder 2.

Der Weiße Löwe wird noch unterschätzt (Server-Wissensburg) und daher selten angegriffen, jedoch belehrst du deine Gegner schnell eines besseren.

Ich persönlich bin auf Pfad des Axtträgers spezialisiert und bin voll zufrieden. Warum Pfad des Axtträgers? Anbei meine Spielweise im BG =>

Du wählst dir den rangneidrigsten Heiler bzw. ein anderes weiches Ziel (Magus, Dunkelelfenzauberin) und benutzt "Stürmen", dadurch rennst du und dein Löwe schneller, ZACK bist du beim Heiler. Und ab gehts mit dem DMG. Wo sind nur die Vorteile beim Pfad des Axtträgers? 
Du machst hohen Schaden an einem Ziel, indem Fall an dem Heiler. Viele Heiler kriege ich alleine tot bzw. wenn ein 2. DD hilft geht es ruck-zuck. Viele Heiler versuchen wegzurennen und genau das ist ihr Fehler. Wen ich hinter dem Ziel stehe mache ich noch mehr Schaden, desweiteren verlangsamt dein Löwe durch seine Abrichtung zum Bedrohen das Lauftempo um 50% => Kein Entkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Außerdem ist dieser Verlangsamungseffekt allgemein sehr nützlich=> Du hast die Flagge und musst wegrennen? Ein DD klebt dir am Arsch? Kein Problem=> Löwe FASS! Verlangsamt, "Stürmen" reingehauen und weg ist man. Auch sehr schön ist es, dass du quasi 2-3 Heiler alleine beschäftigen kannst, um deiner Gruppe Zeit zu erkaufen=> Löwe kriegt ein Ziel, du nimmst eins und aufeinmal ham die Heiler nen riesen Problem.

MfG Stigma
Kann dir den Löwen also wegen seiner Gefährlichkeit und seiner flexiblen Spielweise sehr ans Herz legen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeadLiv (1. November 2008)

Den extrem hohen Schaden vom Löwen kann ich nur bestätigen.

Ich bin atm lvl19 und Prügel mich im Tempel immer mit den Feuermagiern und Zauberinnen um die ersten 5 Plätze (1 ist selten drin, irgendein Feuermagier macht immer mehr Schaden als du).
Allerdings hab ich das Gefühl, das der WL weniger der Nuker ist, sondern eher konstanten hohen Schaden macht. Die vielen Kills bleiben bei den Hexenjägern.

Probleme bekommst du als WL erst, wenn die Tanks in deiner grp. fehlen. Du stehst entweder irgendwo in einer Ecke und schickst nur dein Pet vor und hast dementsprechend wenig dmg, oder
du rennst alleine in die Gegnermasse. Dank 50% weniger dmg (kA wie der Skill heist) schaffst du so auch vlt einen Kill, doch da du sofort im Fokus der Caster bist liegst du quasi instant am Boden.


----------



## Geige (2. November 2008)

ja dmg machen wir schon ganz vernünftig aber umnuken geht fast nicht!


----------



## softcake_orange (2. November 2008)

Der dmg des WL ist derzeit einer der heftigsten überhaubt. Oft werden die meisten kills in den Szenarien von WLs gemacht. Man muss sich zwar mit nem Begleiter anfreunden und dessen Macken, aber vom dmg her ist er ne Granate. Ebenso empfehlenswert für Leute die aufs Nazi-Imperium stehen: Hexenjäger hauen auch heftig rein!


----------



## Geige (2. November 2008)

ahja wenn du mich jetzt als nazi beschimpfst weil ich nen wl spiele hast du iwie ne macke!

bis zu welchem lvl hast du ihn denn gespielt?


----------



## xelnagah (14. November 2008)

Geige schrieb:


> ahja wenn du mich jetzt als nazi beschimpfst weil ich nen wl spiele hast du iwie ne macke!
> 
> bis zu welchem lvl hast du ihn denn gespielt?




Ich denke er spielt darauf an, dass das Volk Imperium Symbolec die vor allem in der NS Zeit geprägt wurdenc verwendet. Z.b. das sog. Ritterkreuz

Vergleich:
"Original"
http://militariasammlung.com/rk.gif

"Fälschung"
http://www.warhammer-portal.de/content/rassen/imperium.png


----------



## Geige (15. November 2008)

aso allerdings wurde das ritter-kreuz nicht erst im NS als 
"Tapferkeitsmedalie" hergenommen soweit ich das jetzt noch weiß!


----------



## Lideric (15. November 2008)

hi, 
wollt nur mal meien erfahrungen vom WL lvl 30 mitgeben,
hab 2 pfade getestet:

Pfad des Jägers:
unmengen an dmg zum verteilen, jedoch fast nur flächig, die dmg einen heiler schnell in den boden zu stampfen fehl manchmal.
Der wirbelwind ist aber jedoch recht praktisch:
z.b. Dein BW begleiter wird von 3 tanks/HK angegriffen... Sprungangriff rein und drehen... die dmg ist dabei nebensachen, denn durch deine treffer brichst du ihre angriffe ab und der BW/Heiler kann flüchten, dann stürmen und weg bist de wieder.

Pfad des Wächters:
so spiel ich am liebsten, als Bewacher der Heiler und BW, Pet auf aggro gestellt und es erkennt sofort wenn ne HK aus n tarnmodus kommt, dass 3 sek stun, löwenraserei und sie flüchtete er schon wieder, blick zum BW/Schattenläufer: MACH SE PLATT
Durch den Widerstandsbonus bist du ne leichte Tankklasse, was mir oft den Arsch rettet und auch mal für verwirrung sorgt, da du mit ner Taktik deine rüstung auf lvl 30 um 880 buffest, dir n trank mit +500 reinhaust und dann mal  luftige 3000 Rüstung hast, für ne mittlere Rüstungsklasse schon recht ordentlich

HJ/BW haben immer die meisten kills/dmg, aber der WL macht konstant seine dmg immer, weicht beim szenario meist nur um 5000 ab
außerdem ist das meineserachtens eh egal, denn es zählt nur an wem du zur richtigen zeit dmg machst:
Bestest beispiel von einem Szenario:
2 WL kloppen wie verrückt auf n chosen ein und bekommen ihn nicht platt, weil n heiler am eck sich versteckt hat... die waren dann auch bei der dmg vor mir, weil sie fast 10 min auf den tank gekloppt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber hin war er trotzdem nicht.

Mit dem Axtträger pfad kann ich mich nicht anfreunden, da die richtig guten skills ne höhe CD zeit haben, aber durchaus eine spielart die eigens ist, und ich mir gut vorstellen kann, dass,wenn man sich damit beschäftigt (z.b.: Überfallkommando von hinten) schnell n paar heiler oder caster legt

P.S.: Meine sätze sind zu lang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und das Ritterkereuz gabs schon vorm 1.WK, also nix mit NS, wurde nur benutzt und verunglimpflicht, genauso wie die Swatiska die aus dem alten germanischen kommt und aus dem Griechischen


----------



## xelnagah (17. November 2008)

Geige schrieb:


> aso allerdings wurde das ritter-kreuz nicht erst im NS als
> "Tapferkeitsmedalie" hergenommen soweit ich das jetzt noch weiß!



Weiss ich!



Lideric schrieb:


> und das Ritterkereuz gabs schon vorm 1.WK, also nix mit NS, wurde nur benutzt und verunglimpflicht, genauso wie die Swatiska die aus dem alten germanischen kommt und aus dem Griechischen



Siehe oben.




xelnagah schrieb:


> Ich denke er spielt darauf an, dass das Volk Imperium Symbolec die vor allem in der NS Zeit geprägt wurdenc verwendet. Z.b. das sog. Ritterkreuz
> 
> Vergleich:
> "Original"
> ...



War vielleicht unglücklich ausgedrückt   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber die jüngste, wenn auch stark negativ behaftete, Assoziierung des Kreuzes ist für die meisten nunmal die NS Zeit. Das habe ich schon von einigen gehört.


BTT: 
Ich spiele nebenbei auch einen WL, mittlerweile lvl 17, und im Tempel macht mir nicht mehr Freude als heimtückisch mit dem Pet hinter dem Tempel lang zu spurten und Zeloten und Zauberinnen in den Rücken zu fallen und umzusäbeln. Das geht mit dem Pfad de Axtträgers auch gar nicht SO schlecht. Vor allem wenn man brav hinterm Gegner bleibt. Selbst wenn ich die Heiler nicht komplett umgewatscht bekomme, reichts immer noch aus um die Heilung in die vorderen Linien zu stören. Naja und wenn die Frontlinie keine Heilung bekommt weil die Heiler sich mit sich beschäftigen bricht sie früher oder später ein, was den Gesamtsieg für's eigene Team bedeutet. Un darum gehts ja letztendlich.


----------



## Kiyon (17. November 2008)

ich bin ebenfalls mit axtträgerpfad unterwegs (T4) und muss sagen das er mehr spaß macht als wenn ich mit jägerpfad rumrenne zwar der sprungangriff is richtig dick aber dafür hab ich nen "Burst" und nen schicken healdebuff und der gegner braucht ne sec länger um ne attacke durchzubringen genauso mit hots die brauchn auch ne sec. du machst halt an einem gegner richtig guten schaden aber dir fehlen halt die aoe´s aber damit kann ich leben^^


----------



## Aliesha (17. November 2008)

Also ich bin auf Pfad des Jägers und Pfad des Axtträgers geskillt, beim Jäger habe ich 2 Skills genommen den Sprungangriff und den Dot im Axtträgerpfad den Skill der ab 50 & Hp des Gegners genutzt werden kann und den der 25 oder 15 % mehr schaden macht wenn man den Gegner von hinten und der Seite trifft. Den Rest der Punkte alle in den Pfad des Jägers geskillt.
Als Taktiken nutze ich Einzelgänger +25 % mehr Schaden ohne Begleiter, + Stärke, 15 % mehr Schaden von Seite und hinten, und den Dot bei Kritischem Treffer. Sorry aber die Namen weis ich jetzt alle nicht, bin auf Arbeit.

Wegen Einzelgänger und anderer Sachen nutze ich das Pet eigentlich net ist mir zu nerfig geht viel zu schnell Down Bugd rum usw. eigentlich nur gut um die Stoffklassen aus dem Pulk raus zu pullen meist verliert es auf den weg zu diesen Klassen schon die ganze HP und es reicht gerade noch zu den ranpullen dann ists auch schon Tod aber gut so 25 % mehr schaden sollte es doch überleben pack ichs weg wenn der Gegner bei mir ist.

Im groben Ordentlicher Dmg mit der Skillung Heiler gehen Down bzw die Stoffklassen sowieso. Ist zwar nen Schw…vergleich die Dmg angaben  im BG und tun nichts zur Sache aber liege meist bei 100K – 160 K Schaden.

Zudem bin ich dabei das PvE Set aus BT zu bekommen was meiner Meinung nach besser für mich ist da es auf Dmg ausgelegt wobei das PvP Set auf Widerstand ausgelegt ist.
Bin jetzt bei ca 900 Stärke und 400 Kampfgeschick damit geht dann einiges. Leider auf unserem Server echt mühsam dieses Set zu bekommen da man keine Gruppen findet (Middelland) alle zergen nur die Keeps in der Hoffnung mal nen Goldenen Beutel zu bekommen und das in 2 vollen WB echt albern so was.

Naja das war`s von mir   

Gruß Aliesha

Edit: das ist meine momentane Skillung 

http://www.wardb.com/career.aspx?id=19#12:544:9:544:0:0:25


----------



## Kontinuum (18. Dezember 2008)

softcake_orange schrieb:


> Der dmg des WL ist derzeit einer der heftigsten überhaubt. Oft werden die meisten kills in den Szenarien von WLs gemacht. Man muss sich zwar mit nem Begleiter anfreunden und dessen Macken, aber vom dmg her ist er ne Granate. Ebenso empfehlenswert für Leute die aufs Nazi-Imperium stehen: Hexenjäger hauen auch heftig rein!



Mach dir einfach nichts draus, dass dich hier kaum einer versteht ^^ du bist auf immer dazu verurteilt beflamed zu werden xD


----------



## Aremaron (18. Januar 2009)

Könnt ihr mir sagen wie ich am besten an einen gegner ran gehe? Weil bei mir sieht es gar nich nach roxxor zompfh ololol mega damage aus =)


----------



## Lunafire (19. Januar 2009)

Die Angriffsart hängt sehr vom Level und von deinen Taktiken ab.


Ich für meinen Teil, ziehe mir wenn möglich mit dem Löwen einzelne Casterklassen raus und haue die dann zu Brei (bzw versuche es)


1: Fass
2: Glieder Zerhacken
3: Herde ausdünnen oder Kehlenbiss
4: Urzorn
5: Dmg
6: Kehlenbiss oder Herde ausdünnen je nachdem was ich bei 3 gemacht habe.
7: Die Schwachen ausmerzen direkt Gefolgt von Moral 1 oder 3 oder auch andersrum je nach HP.


----------



## Toros (21. Januar 2009)

Aremaron schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir sagen wie ich am besten an einen gegner ran gehe? Weil bei mir sieht es gar nich nach roxxor zompfh ololol mega damage aus =)


Bei mir schon wenn mich der Löwe mit seinem pösen Pet angesaugt hat.
Dann machst Du etwas falsch oder saugst Dir den falschen Gegner. Die in Eisen gehüllten dauern halt etwas länger, aber mich als Stoffi erwischt es dann doch des öfteren. Mega Ruxxer Dam ist es aber auch nicht, soll nicht als nerf gewine verstanden werden.


----------



## Stigma1986 (23. Januar 2009)

Deine Frage ist uneindeutig. Was'n nu? An den Gegner rankommen oder Schaden machen? Das sind 2 Paar Schuhe. Schaden füür sich alleine is auch recht schwammig. AoE.....Single-Ich töte dich-DmG, Nerv-Dmg........

1. Möglichkeit=> Schlacht beobachten, nach Intuition günstige Gelegenheit auswählen, Stürmen anwerfen und losrennen.

2. Möglichkeit=>Sprungangriff (Erlernbarer Skill im Pfad des Jägers) Durch diesen Skill ist man Instant beim Gegner und hoch mobil.

3. auf Rang 40 die Fähigkeit "Fass" (Find ich aber selbst als Löwe zu stark 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

4. Skill-Rotationen musst du für dich selbst testen


----------



## fraetron (23. Januar 2009)

Naja ich habe stundenlange Duelle gegen jede Klasse hinter mir und kam zu folgendem taktikset: 
+50% autoattack speed, loner, der dot auf dem anytimer, brutforce und das 2. mit der casttimeverlänerung anstatt brute force
dann noch eine möglichst langsame axt (lost vale oder lairboss), so ca. 1000 stärke unbuffed dann kommen mit lvl 45, 55 noch die crit fähigkeiten dazu
und man trifft gegner mit 1200er crits ohne primal fury

eigentlich benutzt man dann nur noch den anytimer, snare falls wer wegrennen will und den finisher gegen healer natürlich immernoch den heildebuff


----------

